# Use PC as landline phone



## mmerhi (Jun 21, 2008)

This is my first posting. Anybody knows how to make landline phone calls from my PC that has a 56k voice-fax modem? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'd forget VoIP with a 56k modem.


----------

